# Pepper's Ghost Transformation Box



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone built the transformation box that's listed under the Pepper's Ghost category at hauntproject? Just wondering if anyone had any pics. Can't seem to find many.

Also, I was wondering if anyone had built a pepper's ghost mirror that's pictured on the same page at hauntproject.com? Looks like an awesome idea, but I sure would like to see it in action before I spent the 30+ dollars for the Gila Window Film.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

How is the Gila Window Film used? I thought just plain glass was all you needed.


----------

